# Címeres ökör



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Rejtvényfejtés közben néha ráakadok egy-egy érdekes szóra, viszont (mint ebben az esetben is) nem vagyok meggyőződve arról, hogy a definíció tényleg fedi a valóságot (tévedés vagy a rövidség kényszere miatt). 

A _címeres_ jelző ebben az esetben (az _ökör_ előtt) tényleg azt jelenti, hogy a szarv felfelé csavarodik?

Köszönöm a válaszaitokat.


----------



## franknagy

A címeres ökör eredeti jelentését nem ismerem, csak az átvitt értelmét: "nagyon hülye ember".


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, az utólag jutott eszembe, hogy még ha tényleg attól is címeres a jószág, hogy felfelé csavarodik a szarva, ennek vajon mi köze az általad említett és ilyen értelemben használt értelem között?

Van a "nagy marha" kifejezés is, aminek szerintem nagyjából ugyanaz a jelentése, de vajon ugyanarról az állatról van-e szó mindkét esetben? (Szerintem valószínű, bár a _címeres ökör_ valahogy nagyobb marhának tűnik, a "legek legje".)


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> A _címeres_ jelző ebben az esetben (az _ökör_ előtt) tényleg azt jelenti, hogy a szarv felfelé csavarodik?



A magyar nyelv értelmező szótára szerint valóban azt jelenti
4. Címeres szarv: az ökörnek nagyra nőtt, felfelé hajló szarva.  Az öreg béres … kihajtja címeres szarvú ökreit. (Jókai Mór)
|| a. Ilyen szarvú <állat>. Címeres bika, marha.  Hat címeres ökör sétál a szekérrel. (Petőfi Sándor) ||

Viszont ha azt kérdezed, miért címeres, ha nagyra nőtt és felfelé hajlik , nem tudom.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> Viszont ha azt kérdezed, miért címeres, ha nagyra nőtt és felfelé hajlik , nem tudom.


A szarvasmarhákhoz nem értek, de a "címeres" használatára két elméletem is van:
1. "díszes, szép, mutatós" értelemben
2. a "szürkemarha" és a "címer" szavakra rákeresve (Google-képkereső) az volt a benyomásom, hogy egy bizonyos címertípus körvonala eléggé hasonlít az ilyen marhák szép ívű szarvára.


----------



## Encolpius

a fura az, hogy csak szarvasmarhára vagy annak szarvára használják a címeres melléknevet, a Pallas nagy lexikonában pedig csak a magyar marhára


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> a fura az, hogy csak szarvasmarhára vagy annak szarvára használják a címeres melléknevet, a Pallas nagy lexikonában pedig csak a magyar marhára


Ez a tény szerintem az én 2. számú elméletemet támasztja alá. Más állatok, pl. kecske vagy kos szarva teljesen más alakú. 
Zsanna, bocsánat, kicsit elmentünk a zoológia felé.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, végül is én kérdeztem rá... 
Egyébként a "díszes, szép, mutatós" (majdnem látványos?) mellékneveket nagyon találónak érzem, de nem tudom megmagyarázni, hogy a címeres melléknév miért kapcsolódik hozzájuk. 
Más szókapcsolatban nekem nem rémlik az, hogy a kettő együtt jelenne meg...


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem a kifejezés lényege a "címeres" és a az "ökör" szókapcsolat ellentmondásában rejlik. Vagyis, címerrel (legyen az felfelé kunkorodó szarv, hím oroszlán sörény, felvértezett római katona, nemes cselekedet, ...) azokat szokták illetni (legalábbis átvitt értelemben), akik tulajdonságuk folytán is megérdemlik a "címert". Vagyis, egy _ökör _eleve nem méltó ilyen kitüntetésre, mert ő nem egy _bika_, hanem csak egy  _ökör, _akár milyen díszesek is a szarvai  ...

U.I. Mintha azt mondanám, hogy XY  olyan hülye, hogy Nobel díjat érdemelne, ha a hülységért is osztanának Nobel díjat ...

(nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy eléggé érthetően fejeztem-e ki magam ...)


----------



## franknagy

@AndrasBP-vez értek egyet. A címer kiválóságot, nemességet, előkelőséget jelez; vagyis nagyságot.
A nagyon hülye ember tehát címeres hülye. A hülyéhez az állatok közül a marhát, az ökröt, a kost szoktuk társítani.
A kos azért esik ki, meg a szarva hátrafelé csavarodik.



francisgranada said:


> XY olyan hülye, hogy Nobel díjat érdemelne, ha a hülységért is osztanának Nobel díjat ...


Ez is tetszik. Csak azt ismertem, hogy ha a hülyeség fájna, ordítani tudnál.


----------

